

Show HN: The customer service guide for startups - instakill
http://www.paweljaniak.co.za/customer-service-ebook?utm_source=hn&utm_medium=post&utm_campaign=hn

======
instakill
Hey HN, I've put together a short, free guide on customer service that aims to
be a reference point and reminder for small teams to keep their customer
service standards high. It covers quite a few of the fundamentals of getting
your business up to speed on delivering good customer service.

It's aimed at startup teams, solo entrepreneurs and smaller businesses.

For those of you that are going to nag about having to subscribe to get the
ebook, here's the direct link:

[http://paweljaniak.co.za/assets/custserv.pdf](http://paweljaniak.co.za/assets/custserv.pdf)

~~~
danieltillett
Thanks for putting up the direct link. I think you might be more successful in
getting people to sign up if they know what is inside the guide. Maybe have a
short excerpt from the book on the landing page so people can see what they
might be getting.

~~~
instakill
Good idea!

